# Thailand (Bangkok) 120 film



## sandymandy (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there,

im gonna shoot 120 film (6x6) in Thailand in some weeks just for fun. Gonna use Kodak Portra and Tri-x. Does anybody of yall know a good place for getting the film developed? Preferably a place that offers good quality and not just cheap prices. Maybe even some private people on this board here are willing to do it? Portra should be easier since it just uses C41 processing. For the BW photos maybe there is even a place offering baryt paper?
Any input is welcome


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 10, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> im gonna shoot 120 film (6x6) in Thailand in some weeks just for fun. Gonna use Kodak Portra and Tri-x. Does anybody of yall know a good place for getting the film developed? Preferably a place that offers good quality and not just cheap prices. Maybe even some private people on this board here are willing to do it? Portra should be easier since it just uses C41 processing. For the BW photos maybe there is even a place offering baryt paper?
> Any input is welcome



Ilford in the UK? I hear fantastic things about them


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh seems i didnt express myself clearly. Im looking for a place in Thailand preferably in Bangkok to develop the films  Maybe even some local forum member i dont mind.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 10, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Oh seems i didnt express myself clearly. Im looking for a place in Thailand preferably in Bangkok to develop the films  Maybe even some local forum member i dont mind.



Sorry my mistake


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you going to stay there a long time? Or just for a holiday? Or need them processed particularly quickly?

Personally I'd take the whole lot back to my regular developer, someone I know and trust (he's one of only 2 left that I know of, in my city of 1.2mil, that still does film, so has to be doing something right).


----------



## Lodimup (Feb 11, 2013)

Greetings from thailand!

You can process with http://iqlab.co.th They have many branches in bkk. It's one of the best remaining. Do not try any small outlets or you will have a bad bad time. 

You can get additional 120s in siam area.


----------

